# Audi Plans A1 Sales in China, Confirms Next-Gen A1 for USA



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi board member Peter Schwarzenbauer chatted with Bloomberg this week about the Audi A1, the newest and smallest Audi that goes on sale in Europe this week. Initial plans for the PQ25-based Audi A1 involved just the EU but heightened demand for the car has forced a rethink in Ingolstadt.

In regards to the A1 Schwarzenbauer confirmed that production will be increased by 20%, moving Brussels production to 100,000. The A1 will go on sale in China at some point 'after 2011' says the report and confirms the second generation Audi A1 will be offered for sale in the USA.

*So what do we think?*
Audi has never made a secret that the first-gen A1 will not come to the USA. Based on a reworked version of the PQ chassis also used by the VW Polo, costs associated with preparation of this first generation hurt the car's business case. The second-generation A1 will migrate to Audi's upcoming MQB modular transverse platform that will also be used by the next A3.

* Full Story *


----------



## automobiliben (Feb 19, 2010)

Good news, but how long till the next gen comes out though? I expect that isn't all too soon...


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

As usual by the time it gets here it will weigh 3500lbs and be powered by the base model golf motor. No thanks.


----------

